# where is Rod



## H2H1 (Aug 21, 2008)

it been awhile since Rod been on here. Does anyone knowwhere about is? Did he go to the beach since he hired some help. Sort of numb here with out his comments


----------



## C Nash (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: where is Rod

You mentioned beach so he will be here  :laugh:  He is still having to do a lot of the work and guess he is having to break the new guy in and show him the ropes.  think he did say he was going to MR wherever that is this w/end.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: where is Rod

he is on--- MR is for Misty River RV park


----------



## C Nash (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: where is Rod

Is that the park he will try to get us all to meet?


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: where is Rod

yeah very close to him, I think he said it was about 45 min from his place


----------



## C Nash (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: where is Rod

Hollis, did wally world give you another batt?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: where is Rod

ok guy's i am stil here in TN ,, and the beach is gonna have to wait  :angry: ,, but til i get more help ,, i have to do it myself ,, and i did infact have a 3week beach trip planned ,, but as of now ,, it's MR for me over the laborday weekend ,, but i will not be there for fun ,, i have 2 customers that will need some service while i'm there ,, no bigggys ,, but it's work ,, and that is a bad word ,,, i liked it better to get a phone call ,, at the BEACH ,, on an rv prob ,, i told them do what i think is right ,, man that was the life ,, well it will get better ,, and i thank all of u guy's for thinking of me ,, but there are a few others on here that post stuff as much as i do ,, but agian thanks ,, and i am in no means taking the bow for the others ,, they do contribute a lot also  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: where is Rod

well we just miss all your advice, humor and good sportmanship Rod but understand the working. :approve:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: where is Rod

hey ,, i am glad that i can look at all this crazy stuff ,, with a little humor ,, and lord knows in this buss u need a whole lot ,,, but thanks agian guy's ,, and i am not tying to corner the rv repair bussiness on here ,, i just post what i feel and can help out with ,, even if i am right or wrong ,, i offered ,,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve: 
Btw ,, Nash got my built new motor fired up in the RC last weekend ,, gonna hit the track in a couple of weeks ,, got a bunch of new NHRA rules to redo on it ,, but very small stuff  :approve:     :bleh:  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 22, 2008)

Re: where is Rod

Hey Rod, nights you can't make it. Just let Mad Max out!!    :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Re: where is Rod

Butch ,, i forgot about MM ,, hey tex ,, let me borrow him for a few weeks ,, He was fun huh?? but i don;t think he would work on here ,, to many would be mad ant him and me     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 23, 2008)

Re: where is Rod

Rod keep us posted on the RC results :approve:  Just remember "drive it straight" :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Re: where is Rod

well Nash the RC is on hold right now ,,, my son has some engine probs with his Toyota pickup ,,, and we tore the top end down tonight ,, trying to locate the sound ,,,, but he has my cj5 to drive ,, so it's not like he's out a vehicle for work    :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Re: where is Rod

now that a good dad :laugh:  :laugh: . always trying to help the kids out :laugh:  :laugh: way to go Rod


----------

